# Letter of No Impediment from India



## pmanExpat (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All ,

I am Indian national marrying a South African national next year.

I was told that I need to go to Home affairs for an interview before we get married.

One of documents that is required is "Letter of No Impediment"

Indian consulate in SA doesnt issue this document. They said I will have to get it done from India. After doing some research I found there is no standard document that is given by Indian govt. But below is what i found

1) Affadvit with title "Bachelorhood certificate" which I sign and its states i was never married.

2) This certificate has to be stamped with Apostile from Home dept of State i come from

3) This certificate has to be stamped with Apostile from Ministry of external affairs

Question

1) Can someone please confirm if they got this document done from India and was successfully excepted by DHA in SA

2) Is Affadavit from India with Apostile is accepted by DHA Or there is other format in which Indian govt issues this document

Thanks in advance


----------



## sak30 (May 19, 2017)

Hi,

Have you found any success in getting this document from India. I am looking for same. Please update. Thanks.


----------



## pmanExpat (Jan 10, 2016)

sak30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you found any success in getting this document from India. I am looking for same. Please update. Thanks.


Hi ,

Yes , I got an affadvit done from India from a notary guy.

1) Affadvit which I signed and its states i was never married.

2) Affadvit has to be stamped with Apostile from Home dept of State you come from

3) Affadvit has to be stamped with Apostile from Ministry of external affairs

Good thing is there are lots of agencies in India that help with this.

So my family in India got the affadvit done and sent it via courier ,I signed it and sent it back.

The agency did rest ,taking stamps from all depts and my family sent the final stamped version via courier again.

South African home affairs also asked me to get a confirmation from Indian consulate in South Africa that all the affadavit and apostile stamp is valid.

But India consulate doesnt have a procedure for verifying, so Indian consulate just gave a CERTIFICATION stamp on that letter and South African home affairs was fine with that.

Also make sure that the country you are in is part of "hague convention" so apostille stamp works there

All the best


----------



## Nsutar (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi. Can you please urgently assist me. Which home state did you apply with and which agency did you use to do this. I am in urgent need of an agent that will be able to do this for me.I will really appreciate all the help that I can get.Regards


----------



## The Apostle (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi all

It is possible through a Power of Attorney to obtain a Letter of No Impediment from abroad.

Embassies usually give you a long time (6 months is common) or say that they cannot do it. It can be obtained through certain law firm service providers in under two months (often under one month) and then apostilled or legalised.

_(I am not sure if I am allowed to offer services on the forum. Forum rules say no, however the original poster and others have specifically asked for it. I have tried to contact moderators, but have no replies.)_


----------



## Johnathan1 (Oct 23, 2020)

pmanExpat said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Yes , I got an affadvit done from India from a notary guy.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can u pls furnish the details of the agency through which you obtain this letter.

Appreciate your immediate feedback.


Rgds,

A.Rahim


----------



## Skkk (9 mo ago)

Which agency did you use


----------

